# Suicide



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Completely off-topic. I got a call that my Godson committed suicide sometime in the last few days. While I'm no longer a practicing Social Worker, I'd rather listen to someone's story than hear that they killed themselves. Consider this an open invitation if anyone finds themselves in a dark place and needs someone to talk to. you can reach me at [email protected] . Thanks for listening.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you for offering!! This is a much needed practice.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Very sad. Your offer is wonderful. We all should be willing to ask for help and be giving in our help.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Deeply sorry for your loss


----------

